# Copper fitting box



## Pipe Rat

I couldn't find a commercially available tray that had enough compartments so I had this idea to use 4" pvc fence posts. Although the box I threw together is a little crude I think it's gonna work great, lightweight and plenty of storage. Glue the squares together and its nice and sturdy. Pick away........:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

looks like a tupper ware set for plumbers..... does your wife know you took her containers


----------



## LEAD INGOT

I'll tell ya right now, that plywood bottom is going to leave you wide open for a pissed off employee, to screw it to a subfloor on ya. I've done it a hundred times.:whistling2:


----------



## Pipe Rat

Pissed off employees? What is that? I am the most pleasant boss in the country, how is this possible? :whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool

Pipe Rat said:


> Pissed off employees? What is that? I am the most pleasant boss in the country, how is this possible? :whistling2:


 
You know Bill will just destroy it or leave it behind on the job..... at least it didn't cost you much


----------



## user2090

I believe someone sells a container similar to that with a handle, or you could use the bucket organizer. But hey its good to be inventive.


----------



## bartnc37

Our holders look just like that but they have 1/4 threaded rod run through them in each direction so the wood doesn't fall apart


----------



## Pipe Rat

True Indie but I wanted one to fit in my side bin and could not find one with over ten compartments. If I had to do it over I would make 18 compartments instead of 15. When you get into 3/4" - 1" with all the reducing tees you run outta room fast. :yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Or just make them a bit deeper. Cool tray though.




Pipe Rat said:


> True Indie but I wanted one to fit in my side bin and could not find one with over ten compartments. If I had to do it over I would make 18 compartments instead of 15. When you get into 3/4" - 1" with all the reducing tees you run outta room fast. :yes:


----------



## Pipe Rat

house plumber said:


> Or just make them a bit deeper. Cool tray though.


No silly House Plumber  they are deep enough, Could use a few more spaces for all the reducing tee's and hangars. :laughing: I like to keep everything seperated for easy retrieval. :yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer

excuse the hell out of me. :blink:




Pipe Rat said:


> No silly House Plumber  they are deep enough, Could use a few more spaces for all the reducing tee's and hangars. :laughing: I like to keep everything seperated for easy retrieval. :yes:


----------



## Pipe Rat

house plumber said:


> excuse the hell out of me. :blink:


You're excused


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Ahh, organization. Something I had back in 2002. :laughing:


----------



## evilcyrus

i made a wicked torch/paste holder.. got a 4"abs cap pc of pipe glue that to a pc of 3" and allstraped it .. put some screw in bottom of 3" made a handle and boom. a Small MAP toruch holder with paste on side.. small jobs i bring it on peeps love it... i'l get a pic of it.. made it 5mins on a job i always make ****.


----------



## ranman

good idea but mobility? will the bottom fall off in time. 

i used the american van fitting trays, loved them but they want 200 to ship a set to me. to much. been looking fora cheaper idea


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Pipe Rat said:


> I couldn't find a commercially available tray that had enough compartments so I had this idea to use 4" pvc fence posts. Although the box I threw together is a little crude I think it's gonna work great, lightweight and plenty of storage. Glue the squares together and its nice and sturdy. Pick away........:laughing:


PIPE RAT ... FANTASTIC ! Send that into PM "Tool Tips" win a Ridgid Something I think.

Good Job I'm going to buy a couple of fence posts.


----------



## sheeptown44

I really like this , I have the bucket trays and a few other organizers. This will work in a whole lot of situations. Nice use of your melon.


----------



## easttexasplumb

I did not see any sharkbites in there, you must have another box for them.:whistling2:


----------



## Pipe Rat

ranman said:


> good idea but mobility? will the bottom fall off in time.
> 
> i used the american van fitting trays, loved them but they want 200 to ship a set to me. to much. been looking fora cheaper idea


Ranman the bottom and ends are made with 3/4" lumber, the sides or of 1/4" luan because that was as wide as would fit in my truck side boxes. Its very sturdy. :yes:


----------



## DIZ

Don't quit your day job!:thumbup:


----------

